

How to do the tasks you simply resent doing - alinavrabie
http://blog.sandglaz.com/how-to-do-tasks-you-simply-resent-doing/

======
a3voices
Just procrastinate them indefinitely until you feel they are necessary, and
you will naturally do them.

~~~
alinavrabie
For most people that means they'll probably never get done, or never get done
_well_.

